# Moving to Scotland



## Crosshill Pacers (5 January 2014)

Hi,

I'm moving to Scotland from Wales in May and am just looking to find some horsey friends before I get there (long shot I know but always worth a try).

I'm moving to North Lanarkshire, more specifically in the area of Wishaw, and wondered whether there was anybody else on here from there? I'm bringing my horse with me, and already have one there waiting for me that I bought in October. OH has his own yard and land and racehorses which I'll be helping to train in my free time, but he doesn't ride and even though I don't mind hacking out alone (my gelding will be trained for racing partly under saddle as well) I could always do with some company.

Failing that, does anybody know of any good places to ride etc? 

Thanks,

Sarah


----------



## measles (5 January 2014)

I'll be the first to say welcome  I'm a little bit away but I hope that you settle in and enjoy the rain!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (6 January 2014)

Thank you!

Rain is something I'm certainly used to - mid Wales is notoriously wet and particularly where I am! I'm really looking forward to the move nonetheless


----------



## Sayra (7 January 2014)

Sorry, I can't help with your question but just wanted to tell you that your username is very similar to my real name and sometimes when I see posts you've written for a split second I think "when did I write that?!"


----------



## Jnhuk (9 January 2014)

Good luck with your move. 'Fraid I don't know Wishaw very well but I am sure you will settle in fine. Is your OH training up here then? 

Just thinking about gallops for hire.... but think it will be a little far.

Drumclog/Greenfields does a lot of fun things near Strathaven.

Not sure what has happened to Jumps at Carluke recently as been a few years since heard much about them.


----------



## Jenni_ (10 January 2014)

I'll be a little bit away from you as I'm just outside Ediburgh, but welcome for when you arrive!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 January 2014)

Jnhuk said:



			Good luck with your move. 'Fraid I don't know Wishaw very well but I am sure you will settle in fine. Is your OH training up here then? 

Just thinking about gallops for hire.... but think it will be a little far.

Drumclog/Greenfields does a lot of fun things near Strathaven.

Not sure what has happened to Jumps at Carluke recently as been a few years since heard much about them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  he trains Standardbreds for harness racing and has a jogging track on site - he works them out at Corbiewood which is in the shadow of Stirling Castle. There's a couple of TB trainers down the road from him actually and he's suggested I ask to borrow their old gallops which pretty much neighbour his land when I want to take my boy for a blowout, otherwise it'll all be roadwork unless I find some decent bridlepaths!



Jenni_ said:



			I'll be a little bit away from you as I'm just outside Ediburgh, but welcome for when you arrive!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you as well  who knows, we may bump into each other somewhere!


----------



## Jenni_ (10 January 2014)

SarahThomas said:



			Thank you  he trains Standardbreds for harness racing and has a jogging track on site - he works them out at Corbiewood which is in the shadow of Stirling Castle. There's a couple of TB trainers down the road from him actually and he's suggested I ask to borrow their old gallops which pretty much neighbour his land when I want to take my boy for a blowout, otherwise it'll all be roadwork unless I find some decent bridlepaths!



Thank you as well  who knows, we may bump into each other somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

You'll find the magic of Scotland is that we don't have to stick to bridlepaths  Although it is courtesy to have permission to ride where you do, but there are no tresspassing laws!

We may indeed bump into eachother! And I'm sure if you ever want a nose at the bigger scottish equestrian venues/ events, there may be the option of a Scottish HHO meet


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 January 2014)

Jenni_ said:



			You'll find the magic of Scotland is that we don't have to stick to bridlepaths  Although it is courtesy to have permission to ride where you do, but there are no tresspassing laws!

We may indeed bump into eachother! And I'm sure if you ever want a nose at the bigger scottish equestrian venues/ events, there may be the option of a Scottish HHO meet 

Click to expand...

That's good news! I tend to just stick to riding around our farm as our neighbour has explicitly demanded no horses cross her land, so the only time we get to explore is out hunting!

And yes, I'm always up for nosing! I'll have to try to convince people in the Stirling area to come racing at Corbiewood/Haugh Field or even to Musselburgh (nudge nudge Stirling people!)


----------



## Jenni_ (10 January 2014)

SarahThomas said:



			That's good news! I tend to just stick to riding around our farm as our neighbour has explicitly demanded no horses cross her land, so the only time we get to explore is out hunting!

And yes, I'm always up for nosing! I'll have to try to convince people in the Stirling area to come racing at Corbiewood/Haugh Field or even to Musselburgh (nudge nudge Stirling people!)
		
Click to expand...

I live 10 minutes from Musselburgh  I can be found there quite frequently.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 January 2014)

Jenni_ said:



			I live 10 minutes from Musselburgh  I can be found there quite frequently.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever been to the harness racing meeting that's held there? It's a two day meeting at the end of July, it attracts horses and trainers from Wales/Ireland/England as well as the Sccotish lot - I absolutely love that we get to parade the horses in the paddock beforehand as most of our grass and hard tracks don't have those facilities!


----------

